# Orajel?



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

Is orajel safe for a teething puppy?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My vet said the baby Orajel was safe- and it really helped!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd just get some nice teething toys, that can be put in the freezer. 
Orajel has alcohol in it, or it used to.


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Please read this link on Benzocaine induced Methemoglobenemia in dog's,as a lot of teething gel's contain this ingredient.
Benzocaine-induced methemoglobinemia in dogs. | Mendeley
As this would be used in the pup's mouth,check the ingredient's.You could use frozen carrot's instead.
Linzi


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I think there's no downside to appropriate chewing and many potential downsides to using a drug like that in a dog's mouth.
BTW, dogs can die from xylitol poisoning and it's a popular additive in gum, mints and medication that are meant to be eaten.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Orajel doesnt last very long..try it yourself. By the time the dog slobbers a bunch, chews a toy ,it will be dissovled away. I really don't think it would work that great. And I really dont think they are in that much pain...more of annoyance maybe.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't know whether its safe as I have never used it. I would just give him lots to chew on and to have available for the ability to relieve that annoyance.


----------

